# You know Whizzers???



## Kris Blake (Mar 26, 2011)

I have had my 1938 Whizzer for a couple of years but have only ridden it about 10 times. Normally I only ride it a mile or 2.
One day when it was about 90 degrees, I took her for a stroll at about 35-40 MPH.
I noticed the rear hub shooting hot grease everywhere. When I got home "ol Whizzy was dead. Her hub had it. Now the grease is baked and she's limp.

QUESTION: What do I use for replacement grease? I'm sure the stuff in the hub now is  standard bearing grease for bicycles. 
Any tips for getting the hard packed crap out?

Thank you for your advice!!!!

Kris


----------



## bairdco (Mar 26, 2011)

carb cleaner works great if the grease isn't baked on. if it is, i use a small screwdriver to scrape it off the races (DO NOT get carb cleaner on your paint.)

as far as grease, i use Phil Wood grease on all my motorized bikes. i was using a hi-temp automotive axle grease, but the Phil Wood stuff in the green tube works even better.

i build some fast bikes with those china motor kits, and ride everyday as my main form of transpo. i re-grease my rear hubs at least every other month, just to be on the safe side. riding at 40mph+ all day with an old coaster brake hub is a lot more abusive than a weekly pedal down to the donut shop...


----------



## Kris Blake (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Bairdco, I will take your advice!
I appreciate you taking the time to respond.
Kris


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2011)

Kris Blake said:


> Thanks Bairdco, I will take your advice!
> I appreciate you taking the time to respond.
> Kris




Kris, did you ever get the hub cleaned out?


----------

